# batterie ipod touch



## doctor pomme (13 Septembre 2010)

bonjour,
je me pose des questions sur l'effet des maj de l'ipod touch sur son autonomie
en effet j'ai un touch de 16 go 1ere generation en 2.2, je n'ai donc fait qu'une maj, il va avoir 3ans et il abat encore les 20h d'autonomie (22 annoncees max) et dans quelles conditions! 2jours de ski, 8-9h dans le froid, volume pas loin du max, parfois au dessus des 3000m 
j'ai toujours laisse la luminosite au min, et je rechargeais quand le temoin de la batterie devenait rouge
aujourd'hui il est toujours autour des 20h sans l'allumer, cad en lancant la musique puis basta; autour de moi tous ont installes des maj ou jailbreak et aucuns n'atteint cette autonomie
alors est ce qu'on pourrait soupconner certaines maj d'ecourter la duree de vie de ces produits, ...volontairement? j'aurais pas grand mal a le croire


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Septembre 2010)

Il y a un flou total sur une bonne utilisation de batterie, ça l'a toujours été 

Je suis d'accord pour dire que la durée de vie des batteries soit de plus en plus courte due à une consommation plus importante des composants du l'iPod touch v2 ... Surtout quand on laisse le wifi/bluetooth allumé ou quand on jailbreak un iPod.
Certaines applications comme WinterBoard réduit considérablement la durée de vie d'une batterie mais delà à soupçonner Apple de réduire intentionnellement l'autonomie de ses produits, ça fait un peu lourd à avaler =/ Surtout que notre petite Pomme se vente des progrès techniques apportés aux batteries.

Mais bon, toutes entreprises veulent vendre un maximum et se faire un chiffre d'affaire, donc ...


----------

